# June's Tip of the Month: Shoes 101



## Wattage (Jun 1, 2006)

The very foundation that we base our fitness and workout upon are often the most neglected of all our fitness equipment. Understanding just a little more about our feet and the best shoes for our fitness needs can go a long way to improve your workout and your overall health. 

Many people suffer from unexplained knee and back pain, but often neglect to consider their feet and footwear as a possible culprit. A quick read of the following will hopefully help answer some questions and lead you on the path to successful shoe-selection!!

The first and foremost important factor is examining the pure biomechanics of your feet. You may have heard of "flat feet" or "high arches"... both are cause for concern and should be taken seriously when selecting your footwear. Generally, there are three categories used to describe one's feet:

*Normal*
A normal foot is just that - normal! The arch is neither high or low. The heel strikes on the outer-edge upon initial set-down, rolling across to the inside of the forefoot as the step motion progresses. 

*Flat Footed* (Pronation)
The flat foot has a low arch (varying degrees) and rolls inward excessively upon completion of the step motion. This incorrect motion can result in many overuse type injuries over time, such as plantar fasciitis and knee and back pain. 

*High Arched Foot *(Supination)
The high arched foot has a lack of pronation and thus has little ability to absorb shock. There is an incomplete inward motion (underpronation). 

*What are all this pronation and supination about??*
Pronation and supination mean inward rolling (pronation) or outward rolling (supination). They are medical terms used to describe motions and in this case are applied to the biomechanics of the foot. Don't let fancy terms overwhelm you - they are very simple! Know your stuff to ensure you are getting the right shoe!
*
What shoe is for me??*

*Needless to say, pronators and supinators require shoes that best fit their biomechanical needs. *Here is a breakdown:

*Normal: *Most normal feet require a moderate stability shoe. This will help maintain the proper biomechanics of the foot during motion. 

*Flat Feet: *Look for shoes that are labeled "motion control" - they typically have a larger sole on the inside of shoe than they do on the outside when looking at the shoe from the side. Firm midsoles help reduce the degree of pronation. Steer clear of highly cushioned shoes or highly curved shoes. 

*High Arches: *Look for cushioned or neutral shoes. Steer clear of any motion control shoes. 

The best way to find proper shoes is to hit up your local running or fitness store that sells high-end shoes. In these stores the staff are usually trained and knowledgeable on foot biomechanics. Bring your worn runners in with you - these are key pieces in determining your shoe needs by examining the wear patterns. 

As a last resort, many people (including myself) have excessive biomechanical issues that require the attention of a podiatrist (foot doctor). Your podiatrist may prescribe orthotics. Orthotics are devices used to correct biomechanical problems in the foot, knee and back. They are like an insole, but are custom made for your foot. While they can be expensive, many medical plans cover the costs. If you can, I highly recommend a visit to your podiatrist. You just might be amazed at what orthotics can do for you!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for another fantastic post, Wattage!  

I am having an issue with my knees.  I really try to watch my form when working out, but when I use the elliptical machine the backs of my knees tend to feel like the are receiving some pressure.  Does that make sense?  Can that be a symptom of flat feet?  I plan to see a podiatrist soon.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 22, 2006)

Hmm, it could be, though I suspect it could be the machine itself or the mucle. I am not a huge fan of eliptical machines. Mentioning pain in the posterior portion of the knee makes me think it might be a result of tight hamstrings. Try on hamstring stretches and see how it goes - though a visit to your podiatrist couldn't hurt


----------



## Kels823 (Jun 22, 2006)

My bf just got me some new workout shoes.. theyre New Balance and I really love them.  But when I walk in them (have only walked in them and done TaeBo so far, he just got them this week), my right heel hurts a bit.  Is it that they are too small or do I really need to 'break them in'?  TIA so much..


----------



## Wattage (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 
_My bf just got me some new workout shoes.. theyre New Balance and I really love them.  But when I walk in them (have only walked in them and done TaeBo so far, he just got them this week), my right heel hurts a bit.  Is it that they are too small or do I really need to 'break them in'?  TIA so much.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm... is a blister forming, or are you having pain in another area? Depending on where the pain is on your heel (on the bottom of your foot vs. the back of you heel), it could be a number of things. If you could give me a few more specifics, I can see what I can do!


----------



## Kels823 (Jun 26, 2006)

No... theres no blister.  Its like an inside pain (if that makes sense..).  Its my heel and right above my heel. Almost like Im straining it or something when I walk.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 
_No... theres no blister.  Its like an inside pain (if that makes sense..).  Its my heel and right above my heel. Almost like Im straining it or something when I walk._

 
From what you describe, I am inclined to think it could be a few things:

- Achilles tendonitis (this is my most likely guess), often the result of pronation, as described above
- Calcaneal stress fracture
- and depending on your age (if you are 16 or under), it could be an apophyseal injury. 

Other questions:

- does it hurt more at certain times, particularly in the morning?
- have you injured it in the past?
- Is there any weakness in your calf muscle?
- What type of sport(s)/exercise do you do?
- Is there a bump forming on the back of your heel?

In any event, the type of pain you are describing requires the attention of a medical professional. It is most likely something that will require treatment of some sort. Don't take chances with these kinds of injuries - take care of it now because leaving it untreated could result in unpleasant long-term damage.

Hope that helps!


----------

